# Mosquito lagoon in October



## JT McStravic

good afternoon everyone, me and my dad will be fishing mosquito lagoon the first weekend of October, this is the first time for both of us and something we are both very excited about! I am just looking for some pointers or tips, thank you for any help!


----------



## HelthInsXpert

Do you have a boat, board, kayak, etc.? If you don't have a way to get on the water I can tell you some areas where you can wade pretty successfully if the wind is right.


----------



## f86sabjf

As murky as the water is several guide friends of mine are recommending top waters and live bait.


----------



## Rharbin1989

JT McStravic said:


> good afternoon everyone, me and my dad will be fishing mosquito lagoon the first weekend of October, this is the first time for both of us and something we are both very excited about! I am just looking for some pointers or tips, thank you for any help!


Good luck, I avoid the lagoon like the plague now days. The grass is non existent, water quality is horrible, and the boater etiquette is even worse. Really wish they would shut the lagoon down like they did in Tampa to try to bring the fish population back up but the locals and government officials seem to care less. The lagoon is not what it use to be 5-10 years ago and those that say "it is doing fine or is still good" are lying to themselves


----------



## FlyBy

The whole IRL system is off my list of places to fish. What a shame to lose a world class fishing venue.


----------



## loganlogan

FlyBy said:


> The whole IRL system is off my list of places to fish. What a shame to lose a world class fishing venue.


I just moved to the coast near irl and mosquito lagoon. What happened to it?


----------



## NativeBone

loganlogan said:


> I just moved to the coast near irl and mosquito lagoon. What happened to it?


Sewage, increased development, nutrients from runoff, and the occasional "dont give a fuck" attitude


----------



## FlyBy

loganlogan said:


> I just moved to the coast near irl and mosquito lagoon. What happened to it?


Grass is gone. Banana River Manatee Sanctuary (No Motor Zone) was a wonderful place to fish before the grass died.


----------



## loganlogan

NativeBone said:


> Sewage, increased development, nutrients from runoff, and the occasional "dont give a fuck" attitude


That's a shame, since I used to wade all over the lagoon in the 90's. In Titusville, there doesn't seem too be much development, so maybe the north side is better?


----------



## NativeBone

loganlogan said:


> That's a shame, since I used to wade all over the lagoon in the 90's. In Titusville, there doesn't seem too be much development, so maybe the north side is better?


Right, not a lot happening in Titusville but the body of water is not isolated from neighboring townships, etc. The brevard area and south is staying busy with residential development. HOA's, Condo's, single family dwellings (gotta have somewhere to put all those folks coming to Florida). Roof, pavement and other hard surfaces generate high runoff amounts -VS- lets say a grassy areas, forest, etc that absorbs the runoff. All that runoff is diverted into man-made retention ponds (some may say "water front property") and those ponds eventually @ a designed level releases into the river. This is only one problem, there are many others but I am sure you get the idea


----------



## loganlogan

NativeBone said:


> Right, not a lot happening in Titusville but the body of water is not isolated from neighboring townships, etc. The brevard area and south is staying busy with residential development. HOA's, Condo's, single family dwellings (gotta have somewhere to put all those folks coming to Florida). Roof, pavement and other hard surfaces generate high runoff amounts -VS- lets say a grassy areas, forest, etc that absorbs the runoff. All that runoff is diverted into man-made retention ponds (some may say "water front property") and those ponds eventually @ a designed level releases into the river. This is only one problem, there are many others but I am sure you get the idea


That's why I left Oviedo FL. The builders keep ruining everything. Very disappointing.


----------



## Luis

What everyone has stated is true it's a hard place to fish now and the water quality sucks.


----------



## SCOTTDUNNUCK

when is the best time to fish this area if water quality is bad?


----------



## HelthInsXpert

The water quality does suck. However, if you put some time and effort in and really pay attention there are fish to be caught in the Lagoon at any time of the year. I'm really hoping to see Mosquito Lagoon become catch and release only, which I believe will deter a certain level of fisherman who don't view fishing as a 'hunt' but instead just a 'harvest'. 

But the quick answer to your question is that water generally clears up as the temperatures get cooler. But I find that July/August when the water clarity is probably the worst are actually my most productive months. 

You just need to find shallow water and work on seeing where the fish are instead of actually spotting them.


----------



## kwood

If some cold fronts have come through by that time you could start to venture more "into the lagoon" otherwise I'd recommend that you stay north in the woods and maybe even around some docks....assuming that you'll be up near the Oak Hill / Edgewater end.


----------



## spottedtail

> I'm really hoping to see Mosquito Lagoon become catch and release only,


don't hold your breath. i suggested this to the MINWR administrator (dorn whitmore) about 20 years ago, and all i got were reasons why it couldn't be done.


----------



## Nickbeecher710

Fish mangrove shorelines in the morning with top water. Hit these areas with soft plastics when the sun is higher or soak bait. Hit creek mouths as well. Good luck


----------

